# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Anyone Stay at Taino Cove?

## SVW

Looks nice.  A bit pricey but looks really nice.  Any thoughts?

----------


## hey_mon

It would be too far from the main part of treasure beach to walk to and from.  It looks like it is on great bay from the map.  We stayed at Villa Optima last year and it was a 20 minute walk to jakes, jack sprats, etc so that was far enough for us.  Is it just the two of you going?  We usually travel with another couple and this year are splitting our stay between Villa de la Sable for a week and Lyric Villa for a week.  For a week stay split with the other couple the cost will be about 1200.00 a week for a fully staffed villa with a pool, on the beach including 2 cooked meals a day, and I have budgeted in groceries here.  It may seem pricey but the meals are delicious, breakfast and dinner which we sometimes swap out for a lunch so that we can go out to jack sprats or jakes or diner delight, oh and factored in a bottle of wine a night with dinner!  Villa de la sable looks to be about a 20 minute walk again to the main part of treasure beach but Lyric Villa is smack dab in the middle of town.  You can go on trip adviser to get a better look at the properties, and look for maps on google to see where the various properties are located.  There are a lot of nice places there, and very safe.  We are leaving in another 13 sleeps and will do my best to post pics and such, but past experience tells me the relaxed vibe and sand gravity may take over our lives for a few weeks!!

----------


## SVW

Yes just the 2 of us.  That doesn't sound so bad when it includes 2 meals & a bottle of wine!

----------


## mjc12771

I walked past Taino Cove almost everyday last week and is about 7 min past the beach of  Villa Optima if you walked the beach to Calabash Bay where all the fishing boats are and then up to Jakes it would be at least a 30 min walk.  I can say I never saw a single person at this resort the entire time I walk that way.  I walked up the steps on the beach side twice to look around the deck and never saw a person.  It was weird.  Best thing we did was rent scooters for the week.

----------


## SVW

That is weird.  I think I'm back to thinking about 77west again.

----------

